# Tracker Trailstar Trailers: Opinions?



## Butthead (Aug 8, 2011)

So I'm looking at a Tracker Grizzly 1648 for use in electric only lakes. I can get a Trailstar trailer with it from the dealer, but unfortunatly it's $1100. I can get a brand new Karavan or Load-Rite galvanized trailer in this area for about $700-$800, so is it worth it to spend the extra money to get a "matched" Trailstar?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 8, 2011)

The PT-175 I used to own set on a painted Trailstar trailer and it was well-built, and I never had any problems. The Lowe rig I have now sets on a trailer (also painted) made by Karavan, and it's well-made also, with no problems either. If you're fishing salt water areas I'd definitely go for the galvanized trailer, but even if you're just using it in freshwater, you can't beat the price compared to the painted one.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 8, 2011)

I have an 04 PT175 on a tracker trailer, not complaints at all. Easy to load and unload, minimal maint as well to keep it going like new. Check out the tracker web site, I think their newer model trailers are galvanized as well but not sure. have no experience with the other brand you are considering.


----------



## chavist93 (Aug 8, 2011)

If I were spending $1100 I would want a welded, and galvanized trailer. The load rites are bolt together frames. Check to see if you have a Wesco dealer in your area.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. My current boat trailer is a 16' galvanized '06 Karavan that I bought new for $675 OTD. I'm happy with it and would be willing to buy another, but I wanted to see if people thought Trailstars were really good trailers or if I would get a bunch of responses back saying they were junk. Since it's galvanized and then powdercoated, fully welded, and has a swing away tongue it seems like a pretty solid deal the more I think about it. Thanks again!


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 1, 2011)

Im not sure if you already bought the trailer yet but i have a grizzly 1648 sitting on a matching trailstar trailer. Cant complain at all about it! My grandparents have a bass tracker on a trailstar trailer and it rides good down the road. I would say if the trailer has the features you want then the price isnt to much to get what you like. Cant gone wrong with a load rite though.


----------



## batman (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Tracker Pro 15 on a galvanized Trail star trailer.I have had no problems with it.It pulls well and is easy to load and unload.It is a '96 model and looks like a new one. :beer: 
DanD


----------

